# Is my new router already broken??



## cablechewer (Dec 6, 2007)

I was given a King 3.25hp plunge router (model 8367) for my birthday last week. My old router isn't a plunge type and uses a smaller collet. 

The King router ships with a skimpy little book that says nothing about prepping the tool for its first use. Right now the router is all the way down for shipping and I can't get it to slide up so I can access the collet.

I have looked carefully at the height adjustment knob. It turns freely, but I think it has broken at the bottom. The knob sits atop a black plastic shaft about 6" high. At the bottom of that shaft I can see screw threads and a couple metal pins. Where the shaft ends and the screw threads are exposed the plastic edge looks a little ragged. Below those threads is a knob with teeth on the outside. 

Once I suspected that the shaft had broken away I tried using a pair of pliers to adjust the knob. Due to obstructions I can only turn the knob a small amount with each movement, but it appears the router has risen about 1-2mm off the base.

I took Thursday off so I could get my project done. Am I screwed now? If I have to take it back to the store my relative bought it from I will lose half my day (if the weather is good). :'( If I have to adjust that wheel in tiny increments with pliers I will lose almost as much time.

Is there something about unpacking and setting up the tool for the first time that I completely missed?


Thanks

Cablechewer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It sounds like you have not found the lever that unlocks the plunge mechanism. It is on the left rear.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the RouterForums cablechewer. I agree with Mike. Sounds like you just need to unlock the plunge mechanism. Good luck with your new router.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*



Yep, you will find some kind of lever within easy reach with your hands on the handles... to be accessed & controlled by the operator while in use.

Once you find it, be prepared for a possible FAST SNAPPING process while it opens... if your fingers are NOT out-of-the-way, you may get pinched, etc.

I'm glad you didn't turn it on yet...!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cablechewer and Mike 

Looks like a copy of the Freud Router (almost) 


==========



Mike said:


> It sounds like you have not found the lever that unlocks the plunge mechanism. It is on the left rear.


----------

